

Show HN: Developed a small web-app in 6 days. Help me make it better. - alance

Less than a week ago, my co-worker suggested an idea for a small web app:  Put your waiting lists online. We fleshed out some plans and put together who-next.com.<p>It doesn't revolutionize the world or anything, and it will be very surprising if it makes a cent, but it's up and live and I'm proud of it - not too bad for a week of work.<p>Feel free to login with u/p: demo/demo and tell me what you think - any suggested improvements are particularly appreciated.
======
alance
I'm happy to answer any technical questions about the app. It's pretty boring
though, LAMP stack, jQuery.

The other thing I would kill for is any ideas on how to market this. How to
market it, and to whom. I can run around to all the local creches and
nurseries with flyers etc, but in terms of online marketing... I don't have a
lot of ideas.

~~~
yunus
i think best way to let user know about your app is by making it free and
running it on beta until you have irresistible feature in the app. by then
your will be having quite enough users who can signup for premium services.

even writing technical blog about how you implemented the app will drive users
in for testing the app that is really great way for getting feedback and
improving features.

creating plugin for popular frameworks and cms will also add a value and you
will soon see users using it.

if you have enough users or customer you will soon see people getting
interested in investing in the project

hope this help

------
deepkut
>We remove all the drudgery in managing lists manually. At $4.95 per queue...

I wouldn't put a price tag in the description so quickly. Most won't
understand what you're up to until 3-4 sentences in, and you're already asking
for money.

Hope that is helpful.

~~~
alance
Huh. I guess that does clang a bit. I suppose the more frequently used
approach is to sell sell sell, raise expectations, and then drop the curtain
and reveal the pricing.

Thanks for the tip, will think about how I can re-work it.

------
yunus
i think the app is good may be a little bit of the design improvement and
making the app completely free will grub some attentions. may be making it as
service with apis to queue from a java scripts which can be used in static
sites

~~~
alance
Thanks Yunus. The design is definitely pretty bare ... TODO.

I'm not so sure about giving it APIs, I think the target market will be mainly
non-technical. But I suppose given an API, the application could perhaps be
leveraged in ways that I cannot anticipate right now. Interesting idea, thank
you.

~~~
stevejalim
You add an API; someone builds a mobile app for it; your users find your
service more useful; you retain/win more customers.

~~~
alance
OK. I'm not accustomed to that level of optimism :-) But I see what you're
saying.

One API coming up.

------
stevejalim
Clickable: <http://who-next.com>

